# banana/pineapple wine



## peaches9324 (May 9, 2014)

7 oz banana chips soaked in 1/2 quart 80 proof vodka to up the alcohol later
20# very ripe bananas made into banana soup with:1.5c w & 1.5 c sugar 
20#very ripe pineapple cored previously frozen and put in large straining bag
and mixed w/1tsp pectic enzyme at time of freezing
2 tsp bentonite shook really good in 1/2c warm water ; I put it in a small pint jar and shake it every once in a while until completely dissolved, while I'm getting the ingredients going in. 
3tsp of regular pectic enzyme (see note below)
2 tsp yeast nutrient to start (follow your own schedule)
2.5 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp ascorbic acid 
1/4 tsp k-meta
water to 3 gal
sugar to sg 1090 after I got all the fruit in, sugar plus more water = 4.5 gal

cover let sit for 18 to 24 hrs
cote de blanc starter: hydrate yeast w/ pinch sugar and pinch yeast nutrient or yeast energizer in warm NOT HOT water cover w/plastic wrap wait a good hour or when its all foamy 
temp stayed around 69 - 72 Fahrenheit
NOTE
I used 0.24g Lallzyme C-Max and 
4g of Booster Blanc in exchange for the regular pectic enzyme

after sg hit 1.000 added can of dole pineapple and vodka and banana 3 days later it hit .995 now all I need is a lil patience can't wait to taste it in 3 mos when I do an addition of k-meta


----------



## StoneCreek (May 9, 2014)

Sounds delicious! How would the abv be calculated with such a recipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Thig (May 9, 2014)

Hope it turns out well for you,some things sound better than they taste. I made a banana/ blueberry wine that is not so good. I am going to give it more time and hope it improves.


----------



## peaches9324 (May 9, 2014)

StoneCreek well you take the starting sg and the ending sg which was 1.090 and ending sg which was 1.000 brings ya to 11.81% then ya take the sg again after you add vodka brought it to 1.005 the sg brought down to .995 this then added 1.31% alcohol I think the abv is intended to be about 13% ... I added the vodka too soon I think, it was my first time adding to the abv but am gonna wait till the sg is down to .995 next time! Would make the calculation so much easier! Ya live and learn. Thig banana/blueberry don't even sound good to me but its not my taste its yours.. what went wrong with yours? recipe please, did ya let it age?


----------



## peaches9324 (May 9, 2014)

had to edit what I did to the banana/pineapple cuz I just went downstairs to see how it was doing, and I had it in a 3 gal and a one gal thought I had it in a bigger carboy  got to start pinning the notes on the carboys I knew I didn't add that much water to it. That's what I get for posting the recipe prematurely


----------



## winehomie (Oct 25, 2016)

This sounds great, how did it turn out? And in the directions it says 1.5c W, & 1.5c sugar, what is the W?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 25, 2016)

winehomie said:


> This sounds great, how did it turn out? And in the directions it says 1.5c W, & 1.5c sugar, what is the W?



peaches9324 hasn't posted on the forum in over a year and a half, so don't be surprised if you don't get a response, but maybe someone that's still active has made this wine and will jump in for you. Good luck!!


----------



## cintipam (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm betting w is water. A few posts back peaches commented that she realized she only made a 3 gallon batch, not 5 gallon. Said she thought the amount of water she had listed on her recipe was a lot more than she actually used.

HTH

Pam in cinti


----------

